# Stupid



## lallieth (Jan 21, 2008)

A new teacher was trying to make use of her psychology courses. She started her class by saying, "Everyone who thinks they're stupid, stand up!" After a few seconds, Little Johnny stood up. 
The teacher said, "Do you think you're stupid, Johnny?" 
Little Johnny replied, "No, ma'am, but I hate to see you standing there all by yourself!"


----------



## Garrett (Jan 21, 2008)

Good one!


----------

